
Glamorous Toolkit - joubert
https://gtoolkit.com
======
sixhobbits
It would be great the the overview discussed more how it works with anything
formats. My immediate questions which I couldn't find answers to were

* Can I import existing files, e.g. code and markdown into this tool? How?

* Can I export my data from this tool into standard formats?

~~~
tudorgirba
These are interesting questions. Would you like to detail them?

GT is a development environment. It currently has full support for Pharo code.
However, it is already possible to analyze systems written in other languages.
Is this the direction of your questions?

------
stevedekorte
To me, this looks like the most interesting (published) work being done in
development tools atm.

~~~
tudorgirba
Thanks for the kind words. May I ask what specifically you find interesting
about Glamorous Toolkit?

------
LargoLasskhyfv
[https://gtoolkit.com/docs/analyzing-
systems/](https://gtoolkit.com/docs/analyzing-systems/)

~~~
tudorgirba
Indeed, GT comes with an extensive support for various analyses.

------
mark_l_watson
I just quickly downloaded and tried it. It seems like Pharo Smalltalk with a
notebook interface, basically a new UI, but Pharo is still there.

If I had time today I would take my old natural language processing Pharo
class library and move it over to GT. There are many other great UI’s and
visualization frameworks built in Pharo.

~~~
tudorgirba
Indeed, it is built in Pharo. However, the UI is designed as a language made
of visual and interactive operators that can be programmed and combined in
many ways live.

This enables a new kind of programming we call moldable development through
which we construct tools for each individual development problem.

In any case, I'd be very happy to support you in playing with GT. Please ping
us on Twitter ([https://twitter.com/feenkcom](https://twitter.com/feenkcom))
or via email.

